# Sticky  Vinyl Decals/Overlays by MAD



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

*
Vehicle Wraps & Overlays*

*Fog Light Overlays*
*-Red-*








*-Yellow-*









*Tail Light Window Overlays*
*-Red-*








*-Smoke-*









*Headlight Eyelids*
*-Black Carbon Fiber-*









*For Purchase, go to: mixxedautodesign.com*

*Other overlay templates are currently in the works and I will update the list as they're added.
If you have any overlay ideas feel free to PM me and I will put your idea at the top of my to do list.
Decal requests will also be taken, and if you're located in the SoCal/LA area we also offer wraps on all cars

*A percentage of all vinyl purchases from MAD goes to your local Resident Derp**​


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Where did you get that 2 toned cruzen from Smurf ?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> Where did you get that 2 toned cruzen from Smurf ?


Two toned? And its mine haha. Soon all the dip will be replaced by vinyl, along with a full car wrap.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Dang looks nice! Keep it up!


Just Cruzin'


----------



## Turbo Ed (Jan 22, 2014)

1. How did you get the clear turn signals up front?
2. You may soon be getting an order for those smoked tails


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Turbo Ed said:


> 1. How did you get the clear turn signals up front?
> 2. You may soon be getting an order for those smoked tails


1. They're still factory orange with the chrome housing reflector so idk, maybe the pic was weird?
2. Sounds good man, they go on in a matter of minutes. Pre-sized and cut to the shape of the outter tails.


----------



## Turbo Ed (Jan 22, 2014)

Yea your right. I hadn't noticed that the housing was chrome, I've just seen how orange they get with the lights on.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not sure if those red fogs will fly with the cops but the yellows look sweet.
Is the tails' price for set or per side?


I'll text you tomorrow, got a new number.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> Not sure if those red fogs will fly with the cops but the yellows look sweet.
> Is the tails' price for set or per side?
> 
> 
> I'll text you tomorrow, got a new number.


But... but... they look cool (I made them red for shows).
And the price is for the full set, $15.00 gets you overlays for all 4 tail light windows.

You still got my number right? If not PM me or something.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Just texted you. Hope it's still your number or someone will be very disturbed regarding the description of what we should do to the smurfettes with our snickers on the mountain.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I love it when a plan comes together .. make that green ( money ) 

Full car wrap ! Man I did not know those bugs get that big in SO. Cal . That you had to fully wrap yer cruzen .


----------



## krystalized (Feb 8, 2014)

just ordered fog light overlays, looking forward to them!


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey Smurf, you guys done a vinyl wrap on the roof of a Cruze yet? I wanna get mine done, I'll be in SoCal in August.


----------



## MassCruzeLTZ (Mar 30, 2014)

Ordered the smoked taillights today. Thanks!!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

ZMVallo said:


> Hey Smurf, you guys done a vinyl wrap on the roof of a Cruze yet? I wanna get mine done, I'll be in SoCal in August.


We've wrapped 4-5 different Cruze's roofs, including mine. I'll post a picture or two of mine tonight so you can see how it looks when done. When it gets closer to August send me a PM with more info of your plans for SoCal and I'll work with Adam to set up a time to do the wrap.


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

How about some smoke ones for the front side markers. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Im just looking for good quality vinyl for the chevy badges !

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MassCruzeLTZ (Mar 30, 2014)

silver2kws6 said:


> Im just looking for good quality vinyl for the chevy badges !
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I grabbed some off of Amazon for only $5.99. Several different colors and a carbon fiber one. It worked great.......So far lol


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> We've wrapped 4-5 different Cruze's roofs, including mine. I'll post a picture or two of mine tonight so you can see how it looks when done. When it gets closer to August send me a PM with more info of your plans for SoCal and I'll work with Adam to set up a time to do the wrap.


Would love to see that, I really want the glass roof look but don't know how glossy vinyl can get.


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> We've wrapped 4-5 different Cruze's roofs, including mine. I'll post a picture or two of mine tonight so you can see how it looks when done. When it gets closer to August send me a PM with more info of your plans for SoCal and I'll work with Adam to set up a time to do the wrap.


Awesome man, awesome.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Did you grab/have black MAD design decals?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

llullo1 said:


> How about some smoke ones for the front side markers.


We don't currently offer an overlay for the front side markers, however what we can do is sell you two square pieces of tint that you can apply yourself in a couple minutes. If you want to got his route PM me for pricing.



silver2kws6 said:


> Im just looking for good quality vinyl for the chevy badges !


We were in the works for a set of bowtie overlays, and as I told llullo1, we can send you two rectangular pieces that you can put on and cut to size with a razor blade.



Merc6 said:


> Did you grab/have black MAD design decals?


I'm not sure if we have black in stock, the closest is a dark grey but I'll check wednesday when I go to get my door stripe done.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Smurf , That's Nice . Do you have any N 's laying around ? A Z may work not to sure though . Just saying ...


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Received my overlays today will post pics soon. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Just placed my order for the smoked!


----------



## K0D3_R3D (Feb 21, 2012)

this is the work I've done with my cruze. I'm gonna get a spoiler, 18" rims, lambo doors, flip flop trunk conversion, and gonna put 20% tint all around. I don't have any pictures of my headlights being blacked out.


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

done 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

How long was shipping for you guys? I ordered at 3:30pm Thursday and order status is still listed as awaiting fulfillment. Want to get these on before lordstown! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

A week to ship then about 2-3 days to received 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> How long was shipping for you guys? I ordered at 3:30pm Thursday and order status is still listed as awaiting fulfillment. Want to get these on before lordstown!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I believe I saw your order yesterday. The latest it should be shipped out would be sometime Monday, we were working on a full car wrap for a customer.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## MassCruzeLTZ (Mar 30, 2014)

Got mine all done finally!!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Break from the rain this afternoon. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Waiting on my headlight overlays to come in :F

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

question for smurf: do you guys make a smoke overlay for the RED part of the taillight, leaving the reverse light alone?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> Waiting on my headlight overlays to come in :F


Yesterday afternoon we delivered a batch of orders to USPS and one of the boxes contained CF headlight overlays.



Austin9991 said:


> question for smurf: do you guys make a smoke overlay for the RED part of the taillight, leaving the reverse light alone?


If you are referring to the Red part as everything BUT the clear "windows" for the reverse light and turn signal, then no we do not offer an overlay for that area. The reason being is that on the two outside tail lights, the lense has 3 separate faces, meaning that there is too much stretching involved to make a proper template that would work for every tail light.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> If you are referring to the Red part as everything BUT the clear "windows" for the reverse light and turn signal, then no we do not offer an overlay for that area. The reason being is that on the two outside tail lights, the lense has 3 separate faces, meaning that there is too much stretching involved to make a proper template that would work for every tail light.


that is what I was referring to...hmm may have to grab the red overlays and do the all red look then. the red overlays are easy to apply?


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Just installed mine 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dan200615 (Feb 4, 2014)

Just ordered the yellow fogs and smoked tails!! Can't wait!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Austin9991 said:


> that is what I was referring to...hmm may have to grab the red overlays and do the all red look then. the red overlays are easy to apply?


Extremely easy, on the outter tails line up the bottom of the circle, then flatten the back side of the overlays and follow around the curve, keeping an eye on how the point lines up to accurately cover the windows. As for the inner lights, same method can be used, being a completely flat surface its hard to miss align the overlay.


----------



## 716RS (Mar 5, 2014)

Got my vinyls on today!












Sent from Wayne manor


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

Just ordered the yellow fog overlays as well as the CF eyelids! :th_coolio:

But just wondering, how long will it take for them to get to Canada?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Two7elevens said:


> Just ordered the yellow fog overlays as well as the CF eyelids! :th_coolio:
> 
> But just wondering, how long will it take for them to get to Canada?


Once dropped off at USPS I would estimate 3-4 days.


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

Smurfenstein said:


> Once dropped off at USPS I would estimate 3-4 days.


Awesome, cant wait!


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Are you guys able to do a vinyl cover for the chrome trunk piece between the tail lights?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Are you guys able to do a vinyl cover for the chrome trunk piece between the tail lights?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


We can send you a piece of vinyl to cover the chrome, yes, but it wont be an overlay cut out like the tails/eyelids. It would just be a piece big enough that you can wrap the piece yourself and cut it to size.

If you do indeed wish to do this send me a PM and we will discuss pricing/etc.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Smurf do you guys have a piece of vinyl that kinda looks like it could possible match silver metallic ? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jaydeesox (Aug 1, 2014)

Very nice. I think I will start with the taillight ones! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ti857 (Jul 25, 2014)

I just did a full vinyl wrap on my car. Here it is:


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

ti857 said:


> I just did a full vinyl wrap on my car. Here it is:
> View attachment 102337
> View attachment 102345


That's AWESOME!!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

@ti857:

Looks good, how long did it take you? I just wish the Cruze's had a little extra to them for the wrap to show off.


----------



## dan200615 (Feb 4, 2014)

Got mine installed the other week. Love the smoked reverse/turn signal vinyl!

I also ordered the yellow fogs but after looking at one on my car decided I didn't like the look so much.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> I just did a full vinyl wrap on my car. Here it is:


how much, 2k?


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey guys, i just recently partnered up to form NewSchool Vinyl LLC in NH. If you guys want any custom cut decals or car wraps hit me up at [email protected]. Nice overlays smurf!


----------



## NiteCruzer (Feb 3, 2016)

dan200615 said:


> Got mine installed the other week. Love the smoked reverse/turn signal vinyl!
> 
> I also ordered the yellow fogs but after looking at one on my car decided I didn't like the look so much.
> 
> ...


I really like this, better than blacking out the whole light. Great job, looks awesome. I think you just gave me an idea for mine.


----------



## NiteCruzer (Feb 3, 2016)

NiteCruzer said:


> I really like this, better than blacking out the whole light. Great job, looks awesome. I think you just gave me an idea for mine.


I have 2 questions, does the LED reverse light still come through? and would Dark be nicer than medium smoked on an all black cruze?


----------



## jms211 (Mar 31, 2016)

are the front/back bowties custom black pieces you bought or a vinyl overlay on top of the OEM badge? 
similar question for the hood and trunk. aftermarket carbon fiber, or vinyl? it looks really slick


----------



## GuliblGuy (Dec 6, 2017)

The photos in the first post are no longer working


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tried to go in but PB really did their best to block the pics and trying to link back.

Either way, here is what is current to date for the site. 


Store - Vehicle Overlays - Chevrolet - Cruze - Mixxed Auto Design


Apparently my pic(s) never made it here. My original set of Red Outs.

*Click pics to see original sizes*


----------



## The Inja (Mar 31, 2018)

I make my own decal kits and love how they look. I love my "Whistle While You Work" turbo decal (and my cold air intake lets people hear the turbocharger really well!!) Loving this thread and seeing what you guys are doing!


----------



## Brewster (Jan 24, 2019)

The website no longer works?


----------



## Rspredator70 (Jan 27, 2020)

Smurfenstein said:


> Two toned? And its mine haha. Soon all the dip will be replaced by vinyl, along with a full car wrap.


How much is a full car wrap lol


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

Hey Guys,

New here, just bought my first Cruze today; I purchased a one owner, 2012 LTZ with RS Package. I’ve been collecting late 80’s mid 90’s GM FWD cars for a long time but recently sold most of my collection off as I’m afraid to drive some of them as they are basically 30 year old new cars and never enjoy them.

Anyways, what Bowtie Emblems will work? Will a Silverado or Colorado work? I doubt it but I’d figure I’d ask as there are a couple black with red trim emblems available and I think they would like killer with the black paint. 

Also, any thoughts on the China full screen tablet headunit? Looks cool but are you farther ahead to just buy a good double din?

Thank you in advance!


----------

